
Is It Time to Rewrite the Operating System in Rust? - mdwrigh2
https://www.infoq.com/presentations/os-rust
======
stargrazer
Short answer: "don't be silly, too many hard things in the Linux Kernel get
correct in Rust"

What they should look into is trying to build eBPF and XDP in Rust. Then you
get that compiled language speed and safety in the kernel.

A few quotes:

"I view OpenBMC as on its knees with tears streaming down its face begging for
someone to please rewrite me in Rust, because if we're going to have a BMC
that's going to hang out a socket over the internet, God forbid, or even over
the network, I want that thing to be in Rust."

"That the beauty of Rust is its ability to interoperate, cooperate, with
native systems or C-based systems; allow for vistas to open up."

